# Topics > Entities > Societies >  International Federation of Robotics (IFR), Frankfurt, Germany

## Airicist

Website - ifr.org

youtube.com/@ifrinternationalfederation

twitter.com/IFR_Robots

linkedin.com/company/international-federation-of-robotics

International Federation of Robotics on Wikipedia

President - Marina Bill

----------


## Airicist

IFR-CRIA CEO Roundtable 2013 Shanghai - The Future of Robotics in China 

 Published on Sep 5, 2013




> The CRIA-IFR CEO Round Table was sponsored by the Chinese Machinery Industry Federation (CMIF), the Chinese Robot Industry Alliance (CRIA) and the International Federation of Robotics (IFR). Topic of discussion was: "The Future of Robotics in China"!

----------


## Airicist

IFR CEO Round Table 2015 Chicago - "Robots and People working together" Summary

Published on Apr 1, 2015




> This video summarizes the CEO Round Table discussion held at Automate show in Chicago on 23 March 2015. Topic: Robots and People working together

----------

